# Fixing scratches in acrylic



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have a few scratches in an acrylic tank I just made, 8x8x8 cube. None are real deap but they are unsightly. I would like to see if I can remove them but my first attemps failed. I tried sanding out the scratch with 600 paper then heating it witha propane torch. Heating did not remove all the fine scratches and I believe I got it to hot as there are some tine surface bubbles from heating.

Any tips to help me with this? Would sanding fine, say to 1000 or 1200 grit work better? I tried just heating it out but that did not work. I would also like to polish the corners, how do i go about that? I am a professional furniture maker so tools and techniques are not foreign to me, just the acrylic is

Thanks in advance!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dennis,
The professional tool you want is a set of rags with Novus 1, 2 and 3. Start with 3 and work your way up. If the scratches aren't too bad, this should work fine.

--Mike


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Where would I find this and what if the scratches are bad, sand it out with fine paper first? Tanks for the reply


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Novus is a polishing compound we use for taking scratches out of crystals (acrylic and glass faces for watches and such) You could probably find it at a hobby store. If not try a jeweler. It may be hard to secure it from them though.

And, yes if you use fine sandpaper to get the large scratches you should be able to use novus to finish it off. I would use the green scotch bright pad first though to see if that will take the deeper scratches out. That might save you a lot of time rubbing the novus in.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

First off, I edited my post above to reflect the numbers as ending with 3, not 4. Also, 2 & 3 are probably all you would need. 1 is the equivalent to Nexus or some other cleaner.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks very much for your help turbo!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I forgot to add that the main reason I know about Novus is for my motorcycle windscreen. The stock screen's protective film was starting to delaminate. I used #3 and #2 Novus to take it back to crystal clear - removing the film quite easily.

So you may check local BMW motorcycle dealerships, or other motorcycle/automotive sources. Here in San Diego, my current favorite lfs - Aquatic Warehouse - carries the small bottles.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I actually ordered the 8oz kit last night directly from Novus. 28$ and free shipping vias USPS Priority Mail. I should have it Tuesday. Let you know how it goes and thanks again.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Ebay! Before, I, too, wanted to find a way to remove scratches and the first thing that popped up in Ebay is Novus.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing how this works for you.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

I have the set of 3 novus bottles myself. It really helped take out alot of bad scratches i had on the tank, and the #1 bottle is great for cleaning the glass, makes it so clear and smooth.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dennis, an update?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Actually I just finished it yesterday and it looks terrific. Upon closer inspection I found there were lots of scratchs, some deep. Thats what you get for free on a loading dock at work Anyway, I decided to be aggresive and really clean it up. Fortunately one side was good so I assembled the tank with the good side in. After all was said and done, I flused off my joints with 220 grit sandpaper and a flat block. Then I orbital sanded with 400 Tri-mite (3M) intill all scratches and imperfections were gone. Next I wet sanded with an orbital and Aberon pads, 500 and 1000 grit. These are very soft so there was some rounding of the edges but actually I felt it was very attractive. Next came Novus 3 one a 5" buffer, buff until all orbital marks are gone. Lastly I polished the tank with a rag, by hand, and Novus 2, wiped it down with Novus 1 and washed the who thing well, inside and out. It has been sitting with water in it for 24 hours and it looks beautiful. All told I have about 1 hour in polishing the tank and probably 2 hours building it. The Lucite CP as free (1/4") and I already had the Weld-On 3. The total fo rth eNovus was 28 bucks but it is something I want around the house anyway

Thank you everyone for your help and interest. Pic to come soon, maybe even in the nano forum


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Not the best photo but you get the idea. 8x8x8" cube, 1/4 Lucite CP.


----------

